# Post your Marzocchi Equipt Bikes



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Im bored, and thinking of getting some new marzocchi forks for what ever bike i get, so post ur Marzocchi bike.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

*I don't have one of just the bike....*

So here are a couple with my sexy @ss on board: (and yes, I know my bashguard is huge-I like it that way.)


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*The "New" bike*

66SL on Preston FR, assuming I got this loaded right. Just saw the post, HOLY CRAP it's huge!! Guess I need to adjust the dimensions a bit...


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Yay! I love mine!


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

kenbentit said:


> 66SL on Preston FR, assuming I got this loaded right. Just saw the post, HOLY CRAP it's huge!! Guess I need to adjust the dimensions a bit...


thats a dope looking preston:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*thats a dope looking preston*

Here's the Covert before I killed it...


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)




----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*7point*

05 Super T
In the near future upgrade to 7" 888 maybe


----------



## werx7 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Junior T*

Junior T


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

kenbentit said:


> Here's the Covert before I killed it...


what happened to hte covert


----------



## karlsu (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*what happened to hte covert*

I rode it a bit harder than it was designed for I guess. The "normal" trails here are really rough, broke the downtube after approx. 4 mos. Got the Preston as a replacement, Transition CS rocks!!


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is my '05 Bullit with my '05 Shivers!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Orange is the gf's bike, an RFX with an 07 Z1 RC2 Anniversary. The other is an Ano Bronze RFX with an 06 Z1 Light in all black.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

..................


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Here is mine...









It's got a Marz Roco spring on the DHX. Yeah baby Marzo rocks!


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh look I am the first V10. Yea! 888RCV


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

kenbentit said:


> Here's the Covert before I killed it...


i dig teh lizard.


----------



## marinwolfrider (May 20, 2007)

I might be replacing the 66etarc2 with a totem soon, deciding to give into the marketing hype and put that 1.5" head tube to use, but this 6.8 pound monster has treated me very well.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

'O5 Gigolo with '07 66 RC ETA and Roco Air in back.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is my 07' RMX and my 04' P.2


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

My heavily modified Cannondale Perp 2:


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

toby


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't normally like C-dales, but that Perp is suh-weet. Nicely done, sir!


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

carbuncle said:


> I don't normally like C-dales, but that Perp is suh-weet. Nicely done, sir!


Thank you very much


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

k.kazantzoglou said:


> My heavily modified Cannondale Perp 2:


a dang nice perp indeed...i must compliment you even further, the clarity of those pics is amazing. maybe its just a hi-res file or lighting or camera, or just luck?? whats your secret


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

AM bike but zoke nonetheless

575 with z1 Light

first in silver


then in black


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

oh yeah and my rig, excuse the white crap...i just on the tend albeit a bit late..and half ass's


----------



## Yukon (Jul 17, 2004)

7point3
6RC2 ETA in the front
Roco TST R with Ti Spring in the back


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

VP-Free with 888....


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Old 02.5 Fly-gone now









Newer 06 Fly-sold last week









Wifes 06 BH


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Dirtbaggin

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

My Nomad w/ 66VF


----------



## da_eddio (Sep 23, 2006)

*darkangel n coiler*

here they are


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Wow.....*



k.kazantzoglou said:


> My heavily modified Cannondale Perp 2:


That my friend is a beauty....... Sick rig!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Mikey_C said:


> oh yeah and my rig, excuse the white crap...i just on the tend albeit a bit late..and half ass's


i hate you....but i love your bike 

im trying to get a job so i can get a BR

k.kazantzoglou, how did u get those pics so nice?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Some beautiful bikes in this thread. Glad I'm subbed to it.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Omg. I love the Perp


----------



## odinnn (Sep 9, 2004)

Mine:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*My heavily modified Cannondale Perp 2:*

Whoa, your bike looks better than the one used in the Decline photo shoot.


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

.........


----------



## nomad rdr (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's my Free with a 888


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

man, some gorgeous bikes on here, i might just post my bike later on to amuse you guys, (its a p.o.s) but i love it nonetheless


sick bikes, and some really nice photos.

peace


----------



## meeeee (Apr 28, 2007)

that perp is freakin unbelievable...sick


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

k.kazantzoglou said:


> My heavily modified Cannondale Perp 2:


wow, can we see it w/o the fentard? its a super rad bike thats for sure..


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

im getting the idea that marzocchi owns the front while fox/marzocchi own the back.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm lovin' my coils!


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Old ride:









New steed:


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> k.kazantzoglou, how did u get those pics so nice?


If you're asking about the photos themselves, first of all I had a great model to work with and second the pictures are taken with a Canon DSLR camera and colour processed in photoshop


----------



## kerbdrop (Feb 28, 2006)

sx trail w/ 2006 66sl's

Came with van36's, but 'zocchies reign supreme


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

there are some sick bikes on this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Perp is gonna be my next bike after those pics.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

I have been considering building up a second bike for racing, but cant cant bring myself to do it. There is just something about a bike you could throw off a building then ride home.

02 scream with 01 monster.


----------



## ban'd4life (Feb 13, 2007)

Ventana X6 w 66Sl ATA.


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

I couldn't figure out the pupose of this thread but atleast I learned something: Marz riders have to be the most bike vain, not only from the number of beautiful(i dont get to use that word often in the dh forum) bikes but for how quickly they post up their bike porn. How bout a Marz owners bike porn edition mag or calendar for '08.

k.kazantzoglou-you take the award for most stroked ego on the thread...but you obviously earned it with the the bike built, not to mention the quality pics. ..you get the cover


Faux Part Deux-that is an amazing build, attention to detail, great color combo..parts are pretty nice too. You deserve a little more recognition than you are getting. If you can take one thing away from this thread that you need to work on your pic lighting and editing to take the cover issue next year.

And in a thread all about vanity I must comment on derfernerf's total lack of shame and in his sig no let. I applaud you for not being shy about your total lack of dignity...(on a side note im outta space in my apt and need $$ park bike for the winter, the pink is all yours for the right price...only to be replaced by that light blue/red br for next spring)


(sorry really bored tonight..in fact ive been delirious all day so excuse all my post)

NOTE: this post full of internet sarcasm


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

ban'd4life said:


> Ventana X6 w 66Sl ATA.


psick rims! by the way, is that the Beast's old bike?


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

Mikey_C said:


> If you can take one thing away from this thread that you need to work on your pic lighting and editing to take the cover issue next year.


i know, i really should have shot the pics in my porn filming room


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

OK since Im a Marzocchi whore I'm gonna play too..
Stab 888 & Roco WC
RFX 66 RC2X


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> OK since Im a Marzocchi whore I'm gonna play too..
> Stab 888 & Roco WC
> RFX 66 RC2X


TA, is that Kona new? Is that the one you mentioned?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Faux Part Deux said:


> TA, is that Kona new? Is that the one you mentioned?


Nah not new yup one I mentioned, shes been my DH traning wheels for about 5 months now, I am looking at going to the next stage, not cause the bikes no good actually its more than enough and definitley keeps pace with all the other bikes out there, but will support the LBS brands for the next stage, until I'm worthy if evea to race a DHR, gotta earn that baby on the track.

So current deal allows me a Glory or a Sunday so still deciding will have a Marz 888 WC fork for sure though, Sundays now come with the vivid so could be interesting..

cheers


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

*Sorry about the pic quality...*

Heres my 2


----------



## ban'd4life (Feb 13, 2007)

Faux Part Deux said:


> psick rims! by the way, is that the Beast's old bike?


Why yes, it is Beastro's former ride. At the rate he is going someone will be able to pick up his camo-moto for some bargain basement price.


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

ban'd4life said:


> Why yes, it is Beastro's former ride. At the rate he is going someone will be able to pick up his camo-moto for some bargain basement price.


lol......and his el rey


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

That perp is tits


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Will be picking this up next week. Zoke front and rear.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That Uzzi and Socom are sicktor..


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

here's mine !


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

that perp is sick, but wayyyyyyy too clean, get it dirty sun


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Thar she be---


----------



## Mega T (Aug 15, 2005)

///


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Locoman said:


> Thar she be---


Arrggghhhh...matey!

Lucky you bought in while you did. They seem to be all gone now.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

since somebody brought up porn... I will post a centerfold size for consideration...


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

Throwing my hat in the ring.

----------------
Now playing: Korn - make me bad / in between days feat. the cure
via FoxyTunes


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

Why not?


----------



## Lukelikesbikes (Sep 2, 2007)

*My Cannondalio*

this is my 07 Cannondale Gemini. Probably the cheapest freeride bike on the market. Oh yeah, it has a Marzocchi Super T RV.


----------



## evolutionbike (Jan 19, 2005)

Commencal Supreme DH 2007 RC2X WC and ROCO WC


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

my friends.


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*and my new*

07/ 66 fork just fitted to my 07 stinky ,and in da bin wit that [email protected]$king drop off [email protected]$t heap,well dats my opinion anywayz,no offence to any1:thumbsup:


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

and mine.:thumbsup: 

hey konas4lyf gotta hook up in the kona forum for stinky tuning tips.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

attack of the konas!


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

Mine: 07 66rc2x


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

Here is my 07 Preston with a new 66 SL ATA... Soon I will post pics of my new Blindside build :thumbsup:


----------



## EliM (May 6, 2006)

Not an FR rig, but hey


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

all of them through the years


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*konut*

yeah dat sounds good,some tunig tipz always come in handy,well most of da time,:thumbsup: ,when it rains it pours,pours kona ,see ya in da manz forum konut


----------



## ed wonther (Mar 26, 2008)

*Marzocchi 3T*

Marzocchi M3


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

08' Bottlerocket w/07' 66RC2X


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Banshee Wildcard, now with Roco TST R Air. This beauty is in a league of it's own vs. the dhx 5.0 air that came with the frame, very very nice shock. Way more plushy'er and as a bonus it's got a real lock-out. I hope it proof's as reliable as the dhx tho.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*No demo 7's yet?*

Posted before but, here it is,,, lovin it...


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## trentet (Oct 20, 2004)

*here's two of mine, i have 3 more*

my DJ bike



















My FR beasty


----------



## bulletproofpenguin (Feb 3, 2008)

v10 with 08 888 rc3

:thumbsup:


----------



## seppe71 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Can Diggle*

Here's my Canfield Brothers Can Diggle with a 66 So far I am diggin this bike. First real ride will be tomorow


----------



## dezul43 (Apr 26, 2006)

somewhere in socal


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Not the greatest photo and the saddle height was way up for gear testing:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This is a "set" of shivers.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Others;


----------



## Justpunchit (May 2, 2008)

my old ass T's


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*My contribution*

Two of my rides, but the only Zoke equiped.

06" Jamis Diablo 2.0 w/ 07' 888 RC2X VA
08" Transition Bottle Rocket w/ 07' 66 RC2X

Both ride amazing! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

k.kazantzoglou said:


> If you're asking about the photos themselves, first of all I had a great model to work with and second the pictures are taken with a Canon DSLR camera and colour processed in photoshop


Are you a member of POTN? I'm quite skilled with Canon myself, however I prefer Lightroom to handle most of my post-processing needs and reserve Photoshop for heavy duty editing. 

But mid-life crisis draws near and there's something strangely appealing about potentially being killed learning to do dangerous stunts on a mountain bike. 

As it's been said a hundred times I'm sure, nice bike!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

put my 66 rc3 on it and kept my 888wc and fox 40 for back up and racing.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*888rc3*

 :thumbsup:


----------



## RideRMB (Feb 28, 2008)

Yum!


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

MY Marz














































Loved me 06 66 and 07 888s both RC2Xs!!


----------

